# Carving tool storage.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Found this on youtube. It is one of the best box ideas i have seen. It offers accessory storage, secure tool storage with easy access and easy transport. I may have to build one. it could be adapted for any tools.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Have seen that video a while ago - a Rolls Royce of a transportable storage solution.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gonna need a bigger truck than my little Ranger to haul that around!  ( I would need more tools too )

TX for posting the vid Randy


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for the video .my trouble is space in the sop now


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> thanks for the video .my trouble is space in the sop now


I understand filling up the shop. I have started another clean out. this time I am really cleaning out. Last time I did this I moved things around more than clear things out. Scaling down to just do sticks. and some small relief carvings now and then. much of the other stuff is going.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also start out with the intention of clearing stuff out ,what happens you get distracted before you know it time to go in and the place is a tip again so there you are the next day trying to finish it of .Its a endless circle


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Space seems to be everyone's bug a boo. Perhaps I should put the wife's car out of the garage? Or I could sell my fishing boat to make more room, not.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Space seems to be everyone's bug a boo. Perhaps I should put the wife's car out of the garage? Or I could sell my fishing boat to make more room, not.


If she reads this, will she spit in your food when cooking? :thumbsu:


----------

